# Min and Max level of protein for puppies



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whome? said:


> What is the min and max protien level for a mini puppy and a standard puppy? A standard is considered a puppy until 1 1/2 years and a mini until 1 year, right?


Minimum and maximum levels are a personal taste kind of thing. The dry foods that I like tend to have protein varying from 26% to 33%, ideally coming from a high meat inclusion rather than plant matter, but again - personal taste.

I don't worry about protein levels in puppies vs adults. High quality protein sourced from meat is important for both growing puppies and adults.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - I think the important thing is that the protein is high quality. It is perfectly possible to achieve a food that scores high for protein that is made entirely of old boots and engine oil!


----------

